# Generic spreadsheet to view .xls files



## pavimeus (Sep 30, 2005)

We use Excel in our office – a lot! We also email spreadsheets to clients – A LOT!! Quite often, the problem we face is that clients do not have Excel, or Quattro Pro; even when we send files in .csv or .txt formats, they can’t view it.

Is there a very basic and generic spreadsheet available that does not care what format the originating file is in? One that can be used to view .xls files?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## nbrcrunch (Sep 30, 2005)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f4-996c-4569-b547-75edbd03aaf0&displaylang=EN


----------



## pavimeus (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you very much for you response.

We did look into the Excel Viewer, there were two issues we faced.

1) Some of our clients weren't savvy enough to do a simple download. Others have regular dial-up, and the download is a rather large file.

2) Data cannot be manipulated/edited using the viewer.

Thank you again, much appreciated!


----------



## nbrcrunch (Oct 1, 2005)

1. In your original post you asked for generic software. What were you expecting for a reply if it wasn't a link to download. If your clients are that inexperienced, why not just fax them a printed copy. Not sure how you intended to provide your clients software.

2. Again the last 7 words of your original post where: "One that can be used to *view* .xls files"  I answer your exact need as stated and now you reply "yeah, but..."  I'm sorry, but I was only answering the question that you asked.

So then, here is link to free software.  If your clients cannot download, then maybe you can download, cut a CD and mail it to them.

http://www.download.com/602PC-Suite/3000-2064_4-10317185.html?tag=lst-0-8







			
				pavimeus said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for you response.
> 
> We did look into the Excel Viewer, there were two issues we faced.
> 
> ...


----------



## pavimeus (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow, that was a rather rude response, but thank you anyway. I have posted several queries here over the past five or six years, all feedback have been quite positive and helpful.

But thank you for taking the time to for provide some options, your choice of words notwithstanding.

<< What were you expecting for a reply if it wasn't a link to download. If your clients are that inexperienced, why not just fax them a printed copy. Not sure how you intended to provide your clients software. >>

Is this tone really necessary?? Anyway - possibly what we were expecting is perhaps something we can download in house, that is operable across all platforms, copy the .xls file into this generic template, and email it out. Hard copy is not an option - raw data is used to import into third part software such as ACT or Outlook, etc. on their side. This is how we intended to provide for our clients.

<< Again the last 7 words of your original post where: "One that can be used to view .xls files" >>

Correct.

<< I answer your exact need as stated and now you reply "yeah, but..." I'm sorry, but I was only answering the question that you asked. >>

Where did I say this??? In fact, I thought I was quite appreciative of your response!!! You want me to bow at your feet???? Really!!!

Thank you once again. I won't apologize for responding curtly, and in an abrupt manner. I was responding in kind.


----------



## gwkenny (Oct 2, 2005)

*.*

I'll take a stab and say nbrcrunch was curt because you weren't clear in your question.  Could also be having a bad day 

Except for people who own the site, most of the people here don't get paid for giving advice.  We give it on our own time, thus our own dime.

You first ask for a program to just "view" the xls file, then you go and modify your inquiry to include "editing" the xls file.  That's a rather big difference.

It's frustrating to help people when most of the time is spent finding out what the real question is.

As for your problem, it does sound nigh impossible.  If a person is so technically illiterate not to be able to click on a hyperlink that you send them and tell the computer where to download the file, how is that person going to edit the spreadsheet?

If downloading all the data is too slow for your clients on dial up, you might want to pursue a web based solution.


----------



## pavimeus (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you, gwkenny, for your response and suggestion.

The way this has played out was like a cranky old man scolding an ingrate child. At no point did I come across as an ingrate. In fact, I thought I was very appreciative of the response. I recognize a member who has posted 663 times as one to be respected. But I won't recant what I have said - the tone of the initial response was uncalled for and it was a disappointing choice of words for a veteran to use; I stand by that. 

The nature of these applications is that one has to go back and forth before finding the right fit. The very first suggestion cannot necessarily be the end all. That much I have learnt from this forum. I thoroughly understand and appreciate the nature of volunteering one's time and effort in providing solutions. I truly do; otherwise I would not have come back time and again for help. At no point have I ever demanded an answer, or expected one in the first place. I too do volunteer work; although I wonder what my supervisors' reaction would be at the food pantry if I were to complain about the ingrate homeless. 

I apologize for misconstruing "view" and "edit". I apologize for appearing non-appreciative (never my intent, and I don't believe I was). I think I've said enough about the whole thing.

That said, I may have found what I'm looking for. The suggestion for a web-based solution prompted this search (thank you again gwkenny). It's not free though;

http://www.flysuite.com/

Thank you all once again.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 2, 2005)

Not to butt in, but well, yeah it is...

I really don't think that the answers provided were curt, other than understanding/commiserating with your perspective (and in my experience, nbrcrunch has been nothing but helpful to all).  We've all dealt with nimrods who don't know that the CD tray isn't a coffee cup holder, etc,; in which case it's your responsibility to either train your client (many times involving hand-holding) or firing them.  Yes, you can fire a client.

The Excel viewer was a spot-on recommendation, and the route that I would have suggested.  Which brings up another linked point: if your end-users aren't saavy enough to to download the viewer, what makes you think they'll be smart enough to go with flysuite?  Or StarOffice for that matter?

I always look for every side of a deal...If your client is too "whatever" to think that dial-up is still the way to go, then there's an opportunity to manage an upgrade for them...  You have a chance to win either way.

Smitty


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking at this strictly from a Moderator's perspective, there is no reason for anyone to chastise anyone.  As well spoke by Smitty, there were no curt answers/solutions given here; they're all bonafide and working solutions.  Whether they work for your specific situation is another story, one which I will not comment on at this time.

In short, no action is deemed necessary at this time.  If this thread gets out of hand .. well, that's another story.  We don't flame here nor try to be disrespectful in public.

Thank you.


----------



## pavimeus (Oct 3, 2005)

pennysaver – thanks for your feedback. 

To clarify, we do not have an IT support division to assist clients, we do the best we can and sometimes that just isn’t enough. I do not have the authority to decide which clients we choose to do business with, admittedly sometimes I wish I did   . Flysuite: my preliminary/cursory look at Flysuite is that we download it at our end, and then copy .xls file on to its template, so that those who don’t have Excel, can still use it. As far as I can tell, no downloads necessary/needed on the clients side. Finally – why would anyone still have dial up? Who knows! Not my call   .

Thank you. 

PS - Thanks for suggesting StarOffice, I'll look into it.


----------



## pavimeus (Sep 30, 2005)

We use Excel in our office – a lot! We also email spreadsheets to clients – A LOT!! Quite often, the problem we face is that clients do not have Excel, or Quattro Pro; even when we send files in .csv or .txt formats, they can’t view it.

Is there a very basic and generic spreadsheet available that does not care what format the originating file is in? One that can be used to view .xls files?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## nbrcrunch (Oct 4, 2005)

My goodness. Being gone a while has some benefits.  To the OP: My sincere apology. Admittedly I was a bit miffed by your response. I tried very hard not to let that show in my response. In spite of how I felt, I did sincerely try to help you by providing other links that satisfy your needs.  The questions I posed were intended to get you to really think about what you are asking for. Apparently I could have softened it.


----------

